# Virtual box



## Mattjones (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, what would be a good virtual box software for FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2012)

emulators/virtualbox-ose


----------



## Mattjones (Sep 7, 2012)

Great, thanks, I will give that a try.


----------

